# Nanaimo - where to buy CO2 tank - Found, please close



## pdoutaz (May 13, 2010)

Looking at adding CO2 to my 120G - can someone suggest where in Nanaimo to buy/fill the actual tank?
Thanks


----------



## pdoutaz (May 13, 2010)

bump to top


----------



## GreenGanja (Apr 27, 2010)

PAint ball stores

-Mike


----------



## pdoutaz (May 13, 2010)

Thanks Mike - Will check for local ones


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

also diving stores or pop companys that supply pop on tap.


----------



## Captured Moments (Apr 22, 2010)

You can google Fire Extinguisher places and welding supplies places around Nanaimo. They should be able to help you with either buying or refilling a Co2 tank.


----------



## hgi (Jun 13, 2010)

I was just going to say the paintball shop in Nanaimo fills co2 for really cheap. I know they sell tanks as well but I have no idea what kind of fixtures you'd need on the tank to make it work with the aquarium.


----------



## Mykiss (Apr 22, 2010)

PM sent.. regarding the CO2 tank


----------

